# The "Is it Spring Yet?" Fly Swap



## RnF

Ok, so I think it's time to get another one of these going. This one will feature your favorite spring fly, either being a stillwater patter, a BWO pattern or what ever works for you in the spring.

Probably started this one a bit late, so I will have the due date for this one a bit shorter than the last one. *The Due date will be APRIL 21st. 
*
And I will also cap this one at 15 people since there seemed to be a lot of interest for the last one. So that means you have to tie 14 flies (don't need one for yourself)

*Fly Swappers*
1.RnF - Quick Fix
2.RnF's wife - TBD
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## krc.humpy

Ill get in on it again. Ill do a barr emerger (bwo).


----------



## RnF

Glad to have you aboard again krc.humpy.

Fly Swappers
1. RnF - Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## bushrat311

I want in on this one, pattern still TBD.


----------



## cheech

I'm in.... TBD. Maybe a Fripple, a Real Mayfly, the Bunnymerger, or a Junk Show nymph.

RnF runs a mean show. Best swaps around.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm in. Split tail BWO para-dun.


----------



## Greenguy88

Im jumpin in on this one. Im a beginner  :wink: so ill stick with something simple but productive for me- Chironomid emerger. Cant wait to see the veterans flies! 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies

I want to be included! I'm not sure what I'll do but probably a Caddis dry fly of some kind.


----------



## RnF

Some familiar names so far, welcome to the swap Treehugnhuntr and Greenguy88. Glad you could join us. Thanks for the props cheech, the last swap was the first time I have hosted one. But I have been in enough to know how to do things. I hope this ones goes as well as the last one.

7 more spots open, they will go fast, so if you are still thinking about joining, do it before it's too late. You don't want to miss out on this one. :wink:

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Grandpa D

Simple but effective.
Put me down for a Griffith's Gnat.


----------



## Flyfishn247

I'll get in on this, I'll tie my Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail


----------



## jonnygoheavy

I want in too please, Im pretty new to tying, but I think I will try to tie a Vis-A-Dun, in a 16 or 18.


----------



## RnF

4 slots left. Welcome back aboard GrandpaD. Flyfishn247 and jonnygoheavy, thanks for joining as well. jonny, no worries on being pretty new to tying, these swaps are exactly what you need and can really help with the learning curve.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. GrandpaD - Griffiths' Gnat
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Levy

I am in. BWO Biot Emerger


----------



## RnF

Your in Levy, 3 more spots...

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. GrandpaD - Griffiths' Gnat
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13.
14.
15.


----------



## bushrat311

Hey Cheech,

Don't you tie a bwo frumpy grumpy? That would be an awesome fly for the swap...


----------



## cheech

bushrat311 said:


> Hey Cheech,
> 
> Don't you tie a bwo frumpy grumpy? That would be an awesome fly for the swap...


he he.... I do, but that sucker is time consuming. Too much for a swap. Swapmeister may get one...

This fall you will just be able to buy them at your favorite shop.


----------



## caddis8

May I be in? Fly TBD

Some others may know me as foamy...I hope they'll still take me.


----------



## RnF

caddis8 said:


> May I be in? Fly TBD
> 
> Some others may know me as foamy...I hope they'll still take me.


Welcome aboard, no reason to not let you in. The cap if 15, so there are still 2 more spots left. Who else wants in? Some great tiers in this one, don't miss out!

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. GrandpaD - Griffiths' Gnat
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13. Caddis8 - TBD
14.
15.


----------



## flyguy7

If you still got room I would like in. Havent decided what I will tie yet...


----------



## RnF

flyguy7 said:


> If you still got room I would like in. Havent decided what I will tie yet...


Still room, welcome to the swap.

One last spot open.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. GrandpaD - Griffiths' Gnat
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13. Caddis8 - TBD
14. flyguy7 - TBD
15.


----------



## Improv

I'll do it again. If'n you all want me to.

Thanks


----------



## Improv

My fly will be a beadhead DamseBaetis. This is a Cheech fly that kicks butt-nuggets!


----------



## RnF

Improv said:


> My fly will be a beadhead DamseBaetis. This is a Cheech fly that kicks butt-nuggets!


Sounds good Improv. What fly of cheech's doesn't?

Ok, we are officially full, time to hit the bench. About 6 weeks to go, not too much time, so the sooner you start the better. Have fun.

For those who are still TBD, let me know what you decide to tie so I can update the list.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. GrandpaD - Griffiths' Gnat
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13. Caddis8 - TBD
14. flyguy7 - TBD
15. Improve - DamseBaetis


----------



## ScottyP

Baah! A day late and a dollar short I guess. Put me as an alternate if anyone has to drop out.


----------



## Grandpa D

RnF,
Put ScottyP down in my spot.
He will have better flies for the swap.
I was just filling in to make sure there were enough tiers for the swap anyway.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## RnF

Grandpa D said:


> RnF,
> Put ScottyP down in my spot.
> He will have better flies for the swap.
> I was just filling in to make sure there were enough tiers for the swap anyway.
> Thanks,
> Grandpa D.


Sure thing Grandpa D, ScottyP you're in.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. ScottyP - TBD
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13. Caddis8 - TBD
14. flyguy7 - TBD
15. Improv - DamseBaetis


----------



## RnF

fishing247 is already done, that is some speedy tying. Just for those who don't know. Once you are complete, send me a PM. I will send you my shipping address to send the flies.

Also make sure you add tags to all of the flies(can be small paper strips). The tags should contain at least your username. The recipe is optional, but I would like you to PM the recipe to your fly, so I can post it when this is complete.

Send a separate, self addressed, stamped envelope so I can send your flies back after I have swapped them.

Send your flies in a crush proof container as well, so they flies don't get ruined.

If you have any questions please PM me any time.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - TBD
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - FINISHED
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13. Caddis8 - TBD
14. flyguy7 - TBD
15. Improv - DamseBaetis


----------



## ScottyP

Thanks GranpaD. I'll stick with your idea and tie a cluster midge variation similar to a grifiths.


----------



## cheech

ScottyP said:


> Thanks GranpaD. I'll stick with your idea and tie a cluster midge variation similar to a grifiths.


I like where this is going...


----------



## RnF

Just giving this thread a friendly bump. Just a reminder, *April 21st is the deadline.* About 4 weeks to go. Let me know when all you TBD's decide on what fly to you are tying so I can update the list.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Treehugnhuntr - Split Tail BWO Para-Dun
7. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
8. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
9. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
10. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - FINISHED
11. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
12. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
13. Caddis8 - TBD
14. flyguy7 - TBD
15. Improv - DamseBaetis


----------



## RnF

Flyfishn247, your flies came in today. Very clean and solid pattern. Well done. This is a very good start to the swap.

Also, Treehugnhuntr had to bow out. So we now have an open spot. So if you wanted to get in on the action, let me know.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO)
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
12. Caddis8 - TBD
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15.


----------



## krc.humpy

I am done. PM the address and I will get em out.


----------



## RnF

krc.humpy said:


> I am done. PM the address and I will get em out.


PM sent.

We still have an open slot for anyone who wants in.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. RnF's wife - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) FINISHED
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
12. Caddis8 - TBD
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15.


----------



## UtahMan

I am a total beginer but would love to get in if there's still an opening. I can do a respectable hare's ear if that would work.


----------



## RnF

UtahMan said:


> I am a total beginer but would love to get in if there's still an opening. I can do a respectable hare's ear if that would work.


Welcome aboard. Just to let you know, we had someone tie a Hare's Ear in the last swap. Not saying you have to change it, tie what you are comfortable with.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) FINISHED
4. bushrat311 - TBD
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
12. Caddis8 - TBD
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear


----------



## UtahMan

What color and size were the Hare's Ears from the last swap? I was thinking about going with an olive vinyl ribbing variation. And if I knew the size from the last swap I would go with something larger or smaller. The only other paterns I really feel comfortable enough with to put in a swap would be Sow bugs or Rainbow Wariors. If anyone would rather that I did one of those, please chime in.


----------



## RnF

Olive would be fine, the last size was around 16 I believe.


----------



## Longgun

if anyone backs out last minute im down for an olive matuka


----------



## RnF

Longgun said:


> if anyone backs out last minute im down for an olive matuka


Sounds good.


----------



## bushrat311

I finally decided on my pattern. Mark me down for a Beanie May nymph.


----------



## RnF

bushrat311 said:


> I finally decided on my pattern. Mark me down for a Beanie May nymph.


Updated.

Only 2 weeks to go folks. If you haven't started tying, the sooner you start the better so we can get this finished on time. Some good patterns so far, if you are still TBD, let me know when you know what you want to tie so I can update the list.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) FINISHED
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger
12. Caddis8 - TBD
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear


----------



## caddis8

Mine is a stillwater special. It was a killer at a stillwater north of the border, until it winterkilled. Not to worry, it's been kind in a lot of other places. 

Winterkill leech is what I'll call it now.


----------



## RnF

caddis8 said:


> Mine is a stillwater special. It was a killer at a stillwater north of the border, until it winterkilled. Not to worry, it's been kind in a lot of other places.
> 
> Winterkill leech is what I'll call it now.


Sounds like a good pattern.

Levy is now finished his flies as well.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) FINISHED
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - TBD
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear


----------



## RnF

Utahman is now finished. Only two weeks to go to the deadline. Let me know how you are doing.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) FINISHED
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - TBD
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear FINISHED


----------



## Guns and Flies

I am all done, I will be sending them on Friday or Saturday at the latest.


----------



## RnF

Guns and Flies said:


> I am all done, I will be sending them on Friday or Saturday at the latest.


*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) FINISHED
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind FINISHED
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear FINISHED


----------



## RnF

Received your flies today krc.humpy. They look great. Nice tie.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind FINISHED
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear FINISHED


----------



## RnF

UtahMan, nice to meet you yesterday. Your flies look great too. This is shaping up to be another high quality swap again. Keep them coming.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind FINISHED
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## caddis8

I finished the flies. I'll send them out this week. I tied instead of turkey hunting. It rained/snowed/hailed and the sun came out in between.... not a great day for shooting a turkey...


----------



## RnF

caddis8 said:


> I finished the flies. I'll send them out this week. I tied instead of turkey hunting. It rained/snowed/hailed and the sun came out in between.... not a great day for shooting a turkey...


lol, gotta love this "spring" weather...

Can't wait to see them.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - The Quick Fix
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Beanie May Nymph
5. cheech - TBD
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind FINISHED
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech FINISHED
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Greenguy88

I just finished my flies tonight, even though you already had me marked down! You can probably tell im a beginner by em _(O)_ but even so I hope they get some fish ... Cant wait to see the pros flies! PM sent RnF.


----------



## cheech

Decided to tie a Key Lime Kracka'. It's an attractor pattern.

I'll be sending them today.


----------



## bushrat311

I changed my mind on the Beanie May, hope nobody minds. I tied a czech style caddis nymph instead. I'm dropping them in the mail on my way home from work tonight.


----------



## RnF

Sorry for the slow update on this. Have been out of town the last few days.

Only 4 days to go folks. Get them tied up and sent away. Let me know when you are complete.

PM sent Greenguy88

Roger on the fly Cheech and Bushrat311. I have changed mine as well. I will tie up the Tot BWO.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tot BWO
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph FINISHED
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' FINISHED
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly of some kind FINISHED
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger FINISHED
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech FINISHED
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Guns and Flies

I'm surprised you haven't gotten mine, I sent them on Saturday :?


----------



## RnF

Guns and Flies said:


> I'm surprised you haven't gotten mine, I sent them on Saturday :?


I left town Sunday night so to speak, I didn't check the mail when I got home last night. I am sure they are there. I will check the mail when I get home from work.


----------



## Guns and Flies

RnF said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't gotten mine, I sent them on Saturday :?
> 
> 
> 
> I left town Sunday night so to speak, I didn't check the mail when I got home last night. I am sure they are there. I will check the mail when I get home from work.
Click to expand...

Got ya, I'm guessing mine should be there.


----------



## RnF

Got em Guns and Flies. Nice tie.

I received yours as well Levy. They look good as well.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tot BWO
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph FINISHED
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' FINISHED
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly *GOT EM*
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger *GOT EM*
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech FINISHED
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## BootWarmer

I'd be game for the next fly swap. Is this an annual event or a random one?


----------



## RnF

BootWarmer said:


> I'd be game for the next fly swap. Is this an annual event or a random one?


Considering that this forum was set up back in September or so, I guess this would be a random swap. But there will be more, so keep you eyes open for them.

Tomorrow's the due date for this one. I hope everyone is getting finished up and getting ready to get the flies out.

Caddis8, I received your flies yesterday, very nice work.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tots BWO Nymph *GOT EM*
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger *GOT EM*
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph FINISHED
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' FINISHED
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly *GOT EM*
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger *GOT EM*
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech *GOT EM*
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Greenguy88

RnF Ill send mine out tomorrow morning so you should get them soon. I kinda procrastinated sending them, my bad!


----------



## jonnygoheavy

I'm finished with mine. Ill get them in ASAP


----------



## RnF

Sounds good guys. Looking forward to seeing your flies.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tots BWO Nymph *GOT EM*
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger *GOT EM*
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph FINISHED
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' FINISHED
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger FINISHED
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly *GOT EM*
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun FINISHED
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger *GOT EM*
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech *GOT EM*
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## ScottyP

I'm laggin' on this one... They will go out on tuesday morning.


----------



## RnF

ScottyP said:


> I'm laggin' on this one... They will go out on tuesday morning.


Sounds good, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Greenguy88

Sent... you should be getting em soon!


----------



## RnF

Cheech and Greenguy88, your flies came in the mail today. Still a few out there, let me know how it's going. Stellar fly swap once again, all the flies look good so far.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tots BWO Nymph *GOT EM*
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger *GOT EM*
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph FINISHED
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' *GOT EM*
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger *GOT EM*
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly *GOT EM*
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun FINISHED
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger *GOT EM*
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech *GOT EM*
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Improv

Sorry...
Mine are done. I will try and drop them off at the house by Friday - if that works for you.

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## RnF

Improv said:


> Sorry...
> Mine are done. I will try and drop them off at the house by Friday - if that works for you.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ben


No Problem. I may not be home, but you can just leave them on the porch. Thanks for the efforts.


----------



## cheech

RnF said:


> Cheech and Greenguy88, your flies came in the mail today.


You see why it's called the Key Lime Kracka'? It's an attractor obviously. That or a cottonseed pattern for Carp.


----------



## RnF

cheech said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheech and Greenguy88, your flies came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> You see why it's called the Key Lime Kracka'? It's an attractor obviously. That or a cottonseed pattern for Carp.
Click to expand...

Aye, it's a hot fly. Where do you get that body material at?


----------



## cheech

RnF said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RnF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheech and Greenguy88, your flies came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> You see why it's called the Key Lime Kracka'? It's an attractor obviously. That or a cottonseed pattern for Carp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, it's a hot fly. Where do you get that body material at?
Click to expand...

Bug body material from flytiers dungeon (Similar to flexi-floss). The material is white, and the thread underbody is chartreuse. Makes for a milky lime color.


----------



## RnF

I love the looks of that stuff. I am going to have to try it out. Thanks.


----------



## RnF

Received your flies today bushrat311, good looking flies once again. Thanks for the 'perks'

Just a few more flies due in. Keep them coming.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tots BWO Nymph *GOT EM*
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger *GOT EM*
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph *GOT EM*
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' *GOT EM*
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger *GOT EM*
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly *GOT EM*
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun FINISHED
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger *GOT EM*
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech *GOT EM*
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## bushrat311

Glad to hear you got em. The "perks" are great flies during high, turbid run-off or anytime during the year after a rainstorm clouds up the water a bit, hope you enjoy them. 

FYI- I sent you fifteen of my swap patterns, no need for you to return the extra to me, just keep it for yourself.


----------



## caddis8

Likewise for me. It's all yours....


----------



## ScottyP

Mine are done and in the mail (sorry for the delay). You should get them on Monday at the latest. Thanks for hosting!


----------



## RnF

Looking forward to seeing your tie ScottyP. Bushratt311 and Caddis8, thanks for the extras.

Flyguy7 is the only person I haven't heard from. I will give him till Wednesday next week to get back to me, if he doesn't I will open this last spot for a last second fill in, so it may be a bit longer until I can get these back to everyone. All the flies are looking great and there are some really good patterns, good fly swap once again.

I will get the flies out as soon as I get them all. Thanks everyone for your participation.


----------



## RnF

Your flies came in today ScottyP, they look great as well. Lets get the last few flies in so we can wrap this up.

*Fly Swappers*
1. RnF - Tots BWO Nymph *GOT EM*
2. SPF30 - Super Hair BWO Emerger *GOT EM*
3. krc.humpy - Barr Emerger (BWO) *GOT EM*
4. bushrat311 - Czech Caddis Nymph *GOT EM*
5. cheech - Key Lime Kracka' *GOT EM*
6. Greenguy88 - Chironomid Emerger *GOT EM*
7. Guns and Flies - Caddis Fly *GOT EM*
8. ScottyP - Cluster Midge Pattern *GOT EM*
9. Flyfishn247 - Scary Hairy BH Pheasant Tail - *GOT EM*
10. jonnygoheavy - Vis-A-Dun FINISHED
11. Levy - BWO Biot Emerger *GOT EM*
12. Caddis8 - Winterkill Leech *GOT EM*
13. flyguy7 - TBD
14. Improv - DamseBaetis
15. UtahMan - Olive Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## flyguy7

sorry fellas! Been chasing fish in Montana the past week. Flies should be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## caddis8

So, uh, where are we sitting with this one?


----------



## Greenguy88

Good question I was just wondering that myself :?:


----------



## RnF

Still waiting on 3 guys to get their flies too me. As soon as I get them, I will send them out.


----------



## Greenguy88

RnF said:


> Still waiting on 3 guys to get their flies too me. As soon as I get them, I will send them out.


Sweet... gideeup guys!


----------



## krc.humpy

Are we still waiting on a few?


----------



## RnF

krc.humpy said:


> Are we still waiting on a few?


Aye, jonnygoheavy, flyguy7 and Improv.


----------



## RnF

I hate to do this, but I am going to put an ending deadline on this swap to tie things up. If the remaining flies are not too me by next Friday May 16th, I will close this swap and distribute the patterns that I have.

Maybe 15 people is too many for the swaps here, for future swaps I will keep the numbers to 10.


----------



## ScottyP

C'mon Improv-- I joined up in part to get a damsebeatis prototype... Don't leave me hangin'!!!


----------



## RnF

ScottyP said:


> C'mon Improv-- I joined up in part to get a damsebeatis prototype... Don't leave me hangin'!!!


He came through! Were ended up two people down. I will distribute the flies tonight and they will be in the mail before I go to bed. You should get them Monday or Tuesday.

Thanks to all for the participation. Some good stuff in this one too. I will get pics posted soon.


----------



## Greenguy88

Got my flies today, they look great! I look forward to participating in many more of these swaps! thanks for hosting rnf.


----------



## Flyfishn247

Got my flies yesterday as well. Thanks everyone for their participation, other than taking a while to get the flies, I had fun with it. Now I just have to wait until next spring to fish with some of these new flies :wink: 

Thanks RnF for heading this up, I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Levy

Received the flies yesterday and they all look great. Can't wait till the next one. :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahMan

Great flies!! Thanks everybody. I had a lot of fun and it was good motivation for me to really concentrate on one pattern and work hard to try to make them all look good. As a beginner I have had a hard time with tying enough of each fly to really get it down. I keep wanting to try new patterns rather than perfect the ones I know. The other bad part about that is I have to keep going back for more and more new materials. I want to thank cheech for the tips he gave me at Fish Tech yesterday. You really need to talk to them about getting on the payroll, by the way. I walked in there planning on just picking up a few small things, maybe $5 worth. I left with significantly more than that missing from my wallet. That seems to be a reoccurring problem for me. Anybody else have that same problem?


----------



## RnF

UtahMan said:


> Great flies!! Thanks everybody. I had a lot of fun and it was good motivation for me to really concentrate on one pattern and work hard to try to make them all look good. As a beginner I have had a hard time with tying enough of each fly to really get it down. I keep wanting to try new patterns rather than perfect the ones I know. The other bad part about that is I have to keep going back for more and more new materials. I want to thank cheech for the tips he gave me at Fish Tech yesterday. You really need to talk to them about getting on the payroll, by the way. I walked in there planning on just picking up a few small things, maybe $5 worth. I left with significantly more than that missing from my wallet. That seems to be a reoccurring problem for me. *Anybody else have that same problem?*


Glad you enjoyed the swap, they really push your limits and make you a better tier.

Fish Tech is on the way home from work for me... I am in there way too much (if that's possible) seems like there is always something I need and they usually have it. Don't expect that problem to go away anytime soon, looks like you are hooked!

There are worst things to be addicted too hehe


----------



## cheech

UtahMan said:


> Great flies!! Thanks everybody. I had a lot of fun and it was good motivation for me to really concentrate on one pattern and work hard to try to make them all look good. As a beginner I have had a hard time with tying enough of each fly to really get it down. I keep wanting to try new patterns rather than perfect the ones I know. The other bad part about that is I have to keep going back for more and more new materials. I want to thank cheech for the tips he gave me at Fish Tech yesterday. You really need to talk to them about getting on the payroll, by the way. I walked in there planning on just picking up a few small things, maybe $5 worth. I left with significantly more than that missing from my wallet. That seems to be a reoccurring problem for me. Anybody else have that same problem?


Nice... I'll talk to Byron and Mickey. Now go stick some pork.


----------



## UtahMan

cheech said:


> Now go stick some pork.


Got em twisted up last night. Need to try to make a trial run before I head out this weekend but it doesn't look like the weather is going to cooperate with my lunch time quick fix plans this week. Might just have to brave the elements tomorrow.


----------



## krc.humpy

Nice flies everyone and thanks for participating. Bushrat, what material did you use for the back of that caddis larva? I like the way that stuff looks.


----------



## bushrat311

krc.humpy said:


> Nice flies everyone and thanks for participating. Bushrat, what material did you use for the back of that caddis larva? I like the way that stuff looks.


I used latex strips cut from clear balloons. I use that material on lots of different patterns. Buy bulk balloons from a party store, and you should have tons of color options.


----------



## RnF

Here are the photo's from the fly swap. Sorry that I have been a bit slow on this. Been sort of on a break from forums as of late. I also will be moving the patterns archive off site in the near future so I can better manage it. Enjoy and thanks again for all those who participated.

Pics Found Here


----------

